# beagle chest protector



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I looking to get a chest protector for my beagle. Does anyone have any recommendations?
I am looking at this one - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Dog-Supplies/Vests-Boots|/pc/104791680/c/104715180/sc/103906980/Cabelas-5mm-Neoprene-Vest-with-Armor-flex8482-Chest-Protector/732701.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-dog-supplies-vests-boots%2F_%2FN-1104248%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103906980


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

from what i've been told beagles don't need them and you run the chance of it getting caughtup in the brush and hurt or traped.without a tracking system might be looking for it awhile. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I did think of that Bart. But he hunts real close to me. Probably within 60 yards. He just gets all tore up by the briers and I will like a little more viability. I thought it it was tight enough there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's the problem I ran into

My beagle was diagnosed with a histiocytoma (an ulcer) on his chest right around the opener. The vet put him on medication and recommended to keep him from anything that may tear it open. Well, no huntin...

Once it looked to be healing he was driving me nuts. I went to Jay's and got a Browning chest protector. I bought a small, but the straps were too short around the chest. Went back and bought a medium, which was perfect strap wise, but too long. It even went past his peter....lol

Being handy with a sewing machine I figured I could shorten it. For a trial run I folded the rear portion (twice) and it seemed ok. BUT during the second hunt Ziggy sat down and wouldn't move. I took it off and saw it rubbed his armpits raw. The chest plate was too big. 

I think none of them are proportioned properly for a beagle, unless he's a tiny one. 

If I had to do it again I would custom make one. Probably something a tailor or seamstress could do. I think Sunbrella or a rip-stop nylon would do the trick. The only thing that would worry me is sticks getting wedged between the dog and the material in the front. Probably OK if you can keep an eye on him.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I never thought of the rubbing him raw factor. That is something to consider. Thanks for all the input. I knew talking it over here would give me some insight. I think I'll skip it for now.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

save your money, 
Their pretty tough little hounds, even the ones kept in, on a couch. Guarantee your hound doesn't mind when he's giving chase.


----------



## captainsmast (Jan 3, 2012)

After reading the advice here, I have to disagree. My 6 yr. old female is in the garage recuperating from a spearing chest wound. Apparently she ran into a stick running across a clear-cut by a Brush-hog that left about 8" stems up in the grass. After a $600 vet biull toi sew her back up, the $20-30 chest protector is looking like a real deal....


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I would never put one on my rabbit hounds. Too much stuff in the thick brush to get hung up on. I even tighten their collars a notch when taking them afield to avoid getting hung-up in the brush that way. It's happened.
I also wonder about how much heat one of those protectors would hold in. In fridgid temps it wouldn't be much of an issue, but in warmer temps could sap a dogs stamina.
In almost 50 years of running hounds I've never had one get speared by anything. It's an uncommon injury. I did have a Lab that got speared in the mouth and out the back of the cheek while in the grouse woods. 
But any time any of us take hunting dogs to the woods or fields we are running the risk their injury, loss, or death. 
Hounds especially get beat-up, torn, and scraped. My 4 year old male Basset Hound right now has an 1.5" rip at the tip of his ear, raw paws, and a split toe nail. If I let him he would hit the brush right now and get after rabbits. But he's on the shelf for the next week or so to heal up.
Just keep the scrapes, scratches, and gouges clean and apply an antiseptic.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Have to agree with Jumpshootin, I've had hounds run sticks into the back of their throat. You pull the stick out lay them up for a while and give them some antibiotic if needed. Years ago was running with a friend, male of his opened his back leg on some junk pile. Vet had to stich it back together. 

600 seems like a fairly expensive vet. Was there surgery? Sorry that it happened. But things like that happen, simple fact.
Do what you see fit. Sounds like she's a hard hitter.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

If you are lucky enough to get dog back to vet. i am always afraid of beaver dam floodings. Where beavers chew off small trees, some nasty spears sticking up.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Hackman said:


> i am always afraid of beaver dam floodings. Where beavers chew off small trees, some nasty spears sticking up.


Me too. That's why I never encouraged any of my Labs to be "Air Dogs". That running leap into a pool may look cool, but isn't a good idea when duck hunting.


----------

